# Poncho & sombrero



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get these. Would love a set for Glyn keep checking eBay and don't seem to find any through google

Thanks xx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

glyndwr said:


> Does anyone know where I can get these. Would love a set for Glyn keep checking eBay and don't seem to find any through google
> 
> Thanks xx




Petedge.com has one but they probably dont ship to UK. i am going there in about a month, if you want to wait that long, i can pick one up for you, just let me know if you do.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

That sounds good thankyou for the offer. I've just been on that site and its only showing me 1 poncho. A mauve coloured 1 also can't find sombrero on there unless it's just not showing to me as I'm on my iPhone don't always see all details while on this x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

glyndwr said:


> That sounds good thankyou for the offer. I've just been on that site and its only showing me 1 poncho. A mauve coloured 1 also can't find sombrero on there unless it's just not showing to me as I'm on my iPhone don't always see all details while on this x


they dont have a sombrero. but the poncho comes in 2 colors. they call it a violet and a raspberry. i was just there yesterday, will be going back right after our Thanksgiving which is 11/24. so pm me if you do want me to pick you up one or anything else lightweight you see on that site. i will just charge exactly what pay to buy and ship.  ( i know things lightweight wont cost that much to ship to UK)


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely thankyou il be in touch. X


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I found a sombrero for you!! and it's SUPER CUTE!! They ship internationally. I just googled "mexican dog costume"

Dog Sombrero


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh that's brilliant thankyou x


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

When I saw title of this thread I thought 'what cool dog names' now I see you actually are looking for the real things! I might keep them in mind if I ever get a little boy chi


----------

